# Cavs trying to trade Gooden to Mavs



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

So the Cavs want to trade Gooden to the Mavs and the only players they mention in the article are Devin Harris and Jason Terry?

javascript:newwind('http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14895404&BRD=1699&PAG=461&dept_id=4637 0&rfi=6','11')

Yes, lets give away one of the players from a position that we need help for a guy who plays the same position as our best player. And by the way who is backed up by Keith Van Horn.

This is not exactly the type of rumors I was hoping to read about. Of course in the mean time I see that the Cavs have signed two more players, Donyell Marshall and Sarunas Jasikevicius. Either of which would be helpful on our team. I know Marshall is not really a Center but I think he could fill in there once in a while and he is a good defender with long arms. Jasikevicius is a guy who can shoot lights out and can play PG as well. With his size Terry could slide over to the SG position and Jasikevicius could cover the opposing SG.

But no, I don't hear about us trying to pick up any of these guys. Instead I read about picking up Gooden. Now maybe Gooden could fill in at Center as well but right in the article it talks about how Gooden is not a great defender. Yeah, that's what we need here are more guys who would have to play out of position and are not good defenders.

I know at some point we will find out what the Mavs real plans are but so far this off-season is depressing.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

With LeBron you can never have enough shooters so why not just take KVH. They could then line up:

Big Z
KVH
Marshall
Lebron
Hughs

They not only would have one of the tallest line ups in the leauge but it'd be a very talented supporting cast for Lebron.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

But if we have to give up a pg... I'll pass..


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

stevemc said:


> With LeBron you can never have enough shooters so why not just take KVH. They could then line up:
> 
> Big Z
> KVH
> ...


So you would give up KVH for Gooden? I would not. I guess Gooden is a better rebounder than KVH but he is not a good defender and he can shoot outside 12 ft. KVH can at least knock down an outside shot. So how would we use Gooden. KVH can slide to SF, Gooden can not. I think KVH is more versatile than Gooden. And DG plays the same position as Dirk.

I am not against moving KVH but not for a guy who does not fill a need on this team. We need a shooter and an athletic backup Center. Gooden is neither.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Trading for Gooden wouldn't make sense IMO, unless Avery plans on playing Dirk at Center during the season. 


Another thing to think about is that Gooden is on the last year of his contract, so Gooden could end up walking away at the end of the season for nothing.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

mavsman said:


> So the Cavs want to trade Gooden to the Mavs and the only players they mention in the article are Devin Harris and Jason Terry?
> 
> 
> Yes, lets give away one of the players from a position that we need help for a guy who plays the same position as our best player. And by the way who is backed up by Keith Van Horn.
> ...



If you guys lose Terry or Harris for Gooden you should really raid cuban's blog.


Especially Harris. That's just stupid. I really can't stress enough how utterly stupid that is.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I hope we don't do this. Sorry but I do not want to give up Terry nor Harris for Gooden.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Trading for Gooden wouldn't make sense IMO, unless Avery plans on playing Dirk at Center during the season.
> 
> 
> Another thing to think about is that Gooden is on the last year of his contract, so Gooden could end up walking away at the end of the season for nothing.


gooden can board and is athletic. mavs could move dirk to sf. everyone slides down a spot

C: Damp
Pf: Gooden
sf: Dirk
sg: Howard
pg: Terry


i wouldn't do it. trade van horn for gooden, eric snow, 5 mil trade exception. van horn comes off the books next year. that gives the cavs even more cap space to go after big names while getting a shooter for the year.

if the mavs trade for gooden? They still get his larry bird rights cause of his 3 year contract. They can give him whatever they want and match any offer for him


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

He is not worth neither of those guys! Plus he can't(or should I say won't) play center!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

or trade quis for gooden cause quis can run the point too


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

no way dumb deal we don't need a power forward we need a CENTER why get gooden come on we can do better than him


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Seed said:


> no way dumb deal we don't need a power forward we need a CENTER why get gooden come on we can do better than him


why do we need a center when we have damp? he was averaging 10 12 and 2 after the break before his knee injury. we need an athletic PF to keep damp out of foul trouble.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

mff4l said:


> why do we need a center when we have damp? he was averaging 10 12 and 2 after the break before his knee injury. we need an athletic PF to keep damp out of foul trouble.


You did see Damp in the playoffs right? We could not keep him in the game for more then 6 minutes before he had two fouls. We need a guy who can come in and back him up. Why would we want another PF?

If we put in another PF when Damp goes out we are forced into a lineup we do not want to use with Dirk playing Center. Enough with the tricked up lineups, we want conventional lineups. What we need is an athletic Center so that when Damp goes out we don't have to move people to positions that are not thier best.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Why the Mavs? Gooden wouldn't fit into the Mavs IMO


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Tractor Trailor would be a better fit with the Mavs then Gooden. I only say that because they are both in Cleveland but atleast he could play center. I am not saying he is worth any of the players mentioned earlier but it would atleast make more sense because he is big enough (lol) to play center.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavsman said:


> You did see Damp in the playoffs right? We could not keep him in the game for more then 6 minutes before he had two fouls. We need a guy who can come in and back him up. Why would we want another PF?
> 
> If we put in another PF when Damp goes out we are forced into a lineup we do not want to use with Dirk playing Center. Enough with the tricked up lineups, we want conventional lineups. What we need is an athletic Center so that when Damp goes out we don't have to move people to positions that are not thier best.



which is exactly why the mavs need an athletic big man like GOODEN to take pressure off of damp. The same thing happens to yao. Why you think the rockets went after swift man? Because damp and yao are both slow footed and pick up stupid fouls. 

WE don't need another starting center. A backup one yea but alot of centers are going to be waived tommorrow. 

Get an athletic pf first then slide dirk to sf then get a backup athletic center


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

no way we don't need dirk to be a SF we have enough of those, also we would be losing point guards and if you haven't noticed we still need a 3rd pg so if we lose another by this trade then were sunk even further. Terry can shoot, and since fins basically gone we need a shooter. Devin is young and full of potential. Why would we give either of them for gooden.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Why the Mavs? Gooden wouldn't fit into the Mavs IMO


Yes Kekai is right. DG just doesn't fit with the Mavs.

And for JET or Harris it wouldn't be worth it even if he did fit....

I will be PISSED if this happens....

Got Rice?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

mff4l said:


> if the mavs trade for gooden? They still get his larry bird rights cause of his 3 year contract. They can give him whatever they want and match any offer for him


Why would Dallas sign him to an extension? There's really no spot for him on the Mavs.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Why would Dallas sign him to an extension? There's really no spot for him on the Mavs.



becaue the mav would move dirk to sf. teams are starting to guard dirk with SGS anywaz (see phoenix and houston in the playoffs) so they might as well plug him there. 

quis for gooden would work


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

they put SG's on Dirk because those were the teams best defenders and Marion isn't a SG


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Seed said:


> they put SG's on Dirk because those were the teams best defenders and Marion isn't a SG


but hes originally a SF.... even tho he didnt play there last season


1. Terry or Harris/Daniels
2. Howard/Stack
3. Dirk/Stack
4. Gooden/Van Horn
5. Dampier/????

i like that line-up..... they might even get something for Michael Finley.......


----------



## frosted-dirk (Jun 1, 2005)

no way...no to gooden, i much more like KVH to buck up dirk.... 


it's better if dallas will focus with paul pierce trade....
and it's better if lafrents will get envolved too.....


----------

